# Double Handed Corker



## scubaman2151 (Sep 6, 2007)

How well do the double handed corkers work with synthetic (fake) corks?

When I cork I am planning on useing fake corks and just wanted to know if there would be a problem doing that with a double handed corker.

Scuba


----------



## cpfan (Sep 6, 2007)

Some people love hand corkers, some hate 'em. I'm in the second group. However, I would GUESS that most synthetic corks will be easier in a hand corker than some cork corks.

Hand corkers seem to work best with #8 corks (22mm across). The synthetic corks that I have used (I think I've tried 4 different brands) all seemed like #8 corks, although I haven't done an accurate measuring.

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Sep 6, 2007)

Scuba

You might wish to read the following blog entry, especially as it contradicts my comments..

http://www.winexpert.com/Winexpert_Blog/2007/09/Blog51/


----------



## Sacalait (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing personal but from my experience I'd say throw it in the trash and get a floor corker.


----------



## Stevea51 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Buy a floor corker*

I personally use a portugese floor corker and it is very easy. I have friend that uses the 2 handed corker you are refering to and he says it's very hard to use and breaks corks. The floor corker is the way to go in opinion
stevea51


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree that floor corkers are the way to go. They are easy to use and I have never had a problem with synthetic corks other than a few times where I didn't use enough pressure and had to remove the cork. All in all though with a floor corker I can cork 25 bottles in about 10 minutes.


----------

